# How long are you keeping your diesel for?



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

My car has been pretty good to me.
Although, it has thrown CEL's 4 times and one time it was in the shop for 24 days waiting for a part.
Now that it's 3 years old and has 56K, I have been debating whether to keep it and run it until the wheels fall off or trade it on something new.
Curious as to what others are doing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I will keep mine at least until my GMPP expires at 100,000 miles. After that I will keep it until there is a major failure or 148,000; whichever comes first.

I'm currently at 50,000 miles.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wheels into the ground. 

I'm on track for 35k to 40k miles a year. I want to hit 200k miles before giving up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I plan on keeping it for a long time. Nice MPG and it is fun to drive, at least to me it is. 

32k on it now and hope to hit 200k, don't see why not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I will keep mine at least until my GMPP expires at 100,000 miles. After that I will keep it until there is a major failure or 148,000; whichever comes first.
> 
> I'm currently at 50,000 miles.


Why 148,000 miles?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I plan to keep mine as long as the car is reliable and still enjoy driving it, if I start to get emission related costs outside of warranty this car will be sold or deleted. I wont mind something modest, just not going to spend a lot of sensors. Hoping for 100k to 150k at least if things go well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My general rule of thumb is that when the three month repair bills match a new car payment I get rid of the car. If I owned a CTD I'd still use this rule of thumb.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That makes sense the three month repair cost, gator and diesel if my memory serves me had a low to modest repair costs with emissions probably under the three month rule. Then didn't have other stuff other than somewhat normal maintenance stuff. I don't mind modest repairs. My concern is the emission stuff where it is speed reducing and can only drive a few miles. Too many of those especially on a road trip away from home I would not be happy camper. Today with no issues, have zero desire to replace it.

wanting to replace my 20 year f150 in next couple years, probably find something used vs buying a 35k truck to haul firewood in....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Why 148,000 miles?


148,000 miles is the max that you could ever tease out of GM under GMPP, so I have interpreted that to be the design life of componentry based on mean time between failure.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am keeping mine forever, even after I retire it from daily driver duties. It's my favorite car of all I've ever owned and even if it's a lawn ornament that I start up once in a while, I will still have it. My real goal is to still be able to drive it 29 years from now at least - just like I can hop in my 1984 Tempo diesel and drive that.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Keeping mine till the wheels fall off. 120,000 and still 50 mpg avg. Its strickly my to and from work car. I have a full size Sierra for daily driver.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I will keep it until it stops moving, which will be a pretty long time due to the facts that I have only put 11,000mi on it in a year and a half of owning it since new, and since my father and brother are GM techs. I'm sure I'll have additional cars at some point (like faster weekend fun cars) but I don't see me getting rid of the diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

till **** freezes over!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Until I can afford to trade it in for a half ton or 3/4 ton truck


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can't see us getting rid of ours.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like I'm not the only one that really likes this car!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Seems like I'm not the only one that really likes this car!


Love ours - which is why I was so mad about all the **** that "failed".

Which reminds me...I need to update my thread...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I will keep mine at least until my GMPP expires at 100,000 miles. After that I will keep it until there is a major failure or 148,000; whichever comes first.
> 
> I'm currently at 50,000 miles.





Tomko said:


> 148,000 miles is the max that you could ever tease out of GM under GMPP, so I have interpreted that to be the design life of componentry based on mean time between failure.


GM now offering a 150,000 mile warranty - so I may make an adjustment to my calculation. 

2017 Cadillac CT6 Adds Livery Package | GM Authority


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I love the car and plan on keeping it for a while considering I'm getting married and moving out in a year, not much room nor looking to make additional car payments lol. Hopefully I have ironed out whatever bugs there were (knock on wood). The car is a road trip machine. Can't wait to pick up my roof rack to bring my kayak to OBX this weekend!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I plan to keep mine as long as the car is reliable and still enjoy driving it, if I start to get emission related costs outside of warranty this car will be sold or deleted. I wont mind something modest, just not going to spend a lot of sensors. Hoping for 100k to 150k at least if things go well.


same mentality here. ill keep it till the wheels fall of. put away 20$ per month for repairs. figure transgoes at 250k with regular 45k flushes. engine major repairs around 200k if i do timing kits


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> GM now offering a 150,000 mile warranty


Only if you're a funeral director, hotel/resort or for-hire Livery operator.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I did plan on keeping it till the wheels fell off but its been a "rough" 50k with sensors so im thinking otherwise


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Until they make a Lexus IS 200t AWD model...so a long time. Honestly, I'd love to see at least 150K, but I'm in the same boat as many. Once the emissions system starts costing me money, I'll be in the market for something new. I would really love to hang on to this car though just for its rarity and the fact that it's fun to drive...even if it just sits in the garage and is only pulled out for long road trips and the like.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If the car doesn't fail me, I love it and will keep it. I can attain mpg that are amazing!!!!!!
I want another bigger one so I can fit people in the seats behind me.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have never been one to keep a car very long, but I am also a truck guy and they don't depreciate quite as quickly.

As far as the cruze goes, we will see. We've made a ton of repairs so far and maybe the bugs will be ironed out? It's a great driving machine and at 63k miles still looks and drives like new (Except for a clunk when you're in reverse and you turn the wheel) 

I'd like to see about 125k out of it, or another 3 years.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Original plan was 3 years 120k....then give it to the kids...like it so much maybe I'll go 5 years 200K then give it to the kids....unless a Manual cruze diesel comes on the market ;-)


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

mr overkill said:


> I did plan on keeping it till the wheels fell off but its been a "rough" 50k with sensors so im thinking otherwise





plasticplant said:


> Until they make a Lexus IS 200t AWD model...so a long time. Honestly, I'd love to see at least 150K, but I'm in the same boat as many. Once the emissions system starts costing me money, I'll be in the market for something new. I would really love to hang on to this car though just for its rarity and the fact that it's fun to drive...even if it just sits in the garage and is only pulled out for long road trips and the like.


The IS 300 t is the car to get with AWD for about 2K more than IS 200 t. No more emissions issues, frequent regens and you're in for a solid reliable ride. The emissions issues are really taking the fun out of the car for me. DPF fills up with soot mass faster than a baby's diaper and dealer blames the ScanGauge 2 for causing this. I am still incredulous about that and regens at 39-50 miles ( yes, you read that right) are just unacceptable . It's regenning about 50% of the time it's being driven. GM insists that's normal. Really???


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> My general rule of thumb is that when the three month repair bills match a new car payment I get rid of the car. If I owned a CTD I'd still use this rule of thumb.


Can you elaborate? One car payment seems like a pretty low bar (~$500). Or were you talking about one repair equaling 3 months of car payments (~$1500)?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Can you elaborate? One car payment seems like a pretty low bar (~$500). Or were you talking about one repair equaling 3 months of car payments (~$1500)?


A series of repairs over a three-four month period is a sign that the car is starting to physically decay. It's not a hard, objective call. Instead, it's a judgement call.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a 2014 with 30k and It's a good car but the lack or passenger space in the back is the ONLY thing I can complain about the car after 1 year of ownership


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I have a 2014 with 30k and It's a good car but the lack or passenger space in the back is the ONLY thing I can complain about the car after 1 year of ownership


my grip is we dont have a sports button/eco. when i want to save $ eco since im driving eco minded. when im in need of power i want it to hold gears and stay ready vs down shift from 6th, build boost then take off.\

even kia has this. our manual selector is great and all but the motor is sooo quiet you don't even know your nearing redline until you look down. plus the the shift denied thing annoys me as well as the slush box taking longer then my 95 grand cherokee to get into gear and go


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Hope I'll retire in my little ctd in the next 20+ years. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

About 111,000 miles on mine and still running great.. The only money spent so far was for the timing belt. I am thinking about selling it or trading in on the new diesel cruze ..


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Just turned 40k on mine. Besides a three warranty trips and one recall fix (sunroof glass), all has been good. Car has exceeded my expectations. I still think the 14 & 15 were test vehicles for the Duralorados and the 17 Diesel. The 2.0 seems to be a rock solid engine, with tons of torque. Love punching it on a nice long, straight, sloping, entrance ramp. Car is fun, nicely appointed, and good on fuel. My goal is to take it to 200k and look at a baby Duramax.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to drive more diesels. I only get the tq you guys all brag about sometimes. Otherwise I punch it and it down shifts, seems to go beyond the power band and blah. If I can ease into the throttle around 2k than its good


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm probably going to drive my me into the ground. It's one of my overall favourite cars to drive of all time. I've driven substantially more expensive cars and substantially nicer cars, but I just love the feel of the Cruze. I love the fuel economy, the diesel clatter, the quiet highway ride, with winter tires it is great in the snow, and in the 50,000 km's I've put on it, I haven't had one issue with it (aside from recalls). Eventually, it'll probably become my girlfriends car, but that isn't going to happen until I can afford a truck (probably a Canyon Diesel, Ram Ecodiesel, or Ram 2500 with a 6.4L). Or if GM ever went crazy and made a Cruze Diesel with the 2.8 Duramax, AWD, and a 6 speed manual (maybe called it the RS-D) then I'd probably have my Cruze gone the next day, but I dont think that is ever going to happen haha.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tbh, with the **** trade in value I may trifecta tune mine.


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Sperry said:


> About 111,000 miles on mine and still running great.. The only money spent so far was for the timing belt. I am thinking about selling it or trading in on the new diesel cruze ..


Did you do the transmission flush? If so, at how many miles?
- Dave


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DLORESKI said:


> Did you do the transmission flush? If so, at how many miles?
> - Dave


I waited until 125K miles so Sperry in theory should still be fine on the original fluid.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Did you do the transmission flush? If so, at how many miles?- Dave


see i am considered severe driver and dont have the trust to go that long with "GM lifetime oil" i plan on mine at 40k as per manual


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DLORESKI said:


> Did you do the transmission flush? If so, at how many miles?
> - Dave


the trans is in dozens of other cars, incl lotsa saabs

i know a saab mechanic that has lotsa experience with the trans, his advice was 30,000 mile fluid change and expect 300,000+ miles...speed sensors die, but they are external and easy to replace


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i buy cars to keep.

id like emissions stuff to last til next summer, planning full delete then and another trans fluid change
summer after that should be timing belt time and i may be in the market for for new winter and summer tires

at that point should be able to keep the car going for <$100/mth


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> i buy cars to keep.
> 
> id like emissions stuff to last til next summer, planning full delete then and another trans fluid change
> summer after that should be timing belt time and i may be in the market for for new winter and summer tires
> ...


What transmission fluid are you replacing with?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> What transmission fluid are you replacing with?


not the gm product and not the amsoil product

beyond that, im not comfortable saying, dont want to be resposnible for someone following my choice


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's fine, was just curious. Mine only has 16k miles, but will prolly change at 40-50k


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I am going to change mine out at 50k (if I ever get there....) with the OEM AW1 that my dad luckily acquired from work, because that stuff is expensive, even at our price.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> i buy cars to keep.
> 
> id like emissions stuff to last til next summer, planning full delete then and another trans fluid change
> summer after that should be timing belt time and i may be in the market for for new winter and summer tires
> ...


same plan here. when power trian is up full delete on standby if emissions fail


----------

